# Top 40 Hits for the Week Ending September 4, 1965 - US



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

1.) - "*Help!*" - The Beatles






2.) - "*Like A Rolling Stone*" - Bob Dylan






3.) - "*California Girls*" - The Beach Boys






4.) - "*Unchained Melody*" - The Righteous Brothers






5.) - "*Out In The Sun (Hey-O)*" - The Beach-Nuts






6.) - "*I Got You Babe*" - Sonny & Cher






7.) - "*You Were On My Mind*" - We Five






8.) - "*Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (Part I)*" - James Brown






9.) - "*Eve of Destruction*" - Barry McGuire






10.) - "*Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me*" - Mel Carter






11.) - "*Nothing But Heartaches*" - The Supremes






12.) - "*It Ain't Me, Babe*" - The Turtles






13.) - "*Down in the Boondocks*" - Billy Joe Royal






14.) - "*Baby, I'm Yours*" - Barbara Lewis






15.) - "*In Crowd*" - Ramsay Lewis






16.) - "*Tracks Of My Tears*" - The Miracles






17.) - "*Since I Lost My Baby*" - The Temptations






18.) - "*All I Really Want To Do*" - Cher






19.) - "*Heartful of Soul*" - The Yardbirds






20.) - "*Save Your Heart For Me*" - Gary Lewis & the Playboys






21.) - "*In The Midnight Hour*" - Wilson Pickett






22.) - "*Hang On Sloopy*" - The McCoys






23.) - "*Action*" - Freddie Cannon






24.) - "*Houston*" - Dean Martin






25.) - "*Catch Us If You Can*" - The Dave Clark Five






26.) - "*Ju Ju Hand*" - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs






27.) - "*Laugh At Me*" - Sonny






28.) - "*Looking Through The Eyes Of Love*" - Gene Pitney






29.) - "*Shake and Fingerpop*" - Jr. Walker






30.) - "*Agent Double-O-Soul*" - Edwin Starr






31.) - "*(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction*" - The Rolling Stones






32.) - "*Sugar Dumpling*" - Sam Cooke






33.) - "*We Gotta Get Out Of This Place*" - The Animals






34.) - "*Sad, Sad Girl*" - Barbara Mason






35.) - "*I Don't Wanna Lose You Baby*" - Chad & Jeremy






36.) - "*Don't Just Stand There*" - Patty Duke






37.) - "*Who'll Be The Next In Line*" - The Kinks






38.) - "*I'm A Fool*" - Dino, Desi, & Billy






39.) - "*Summer Nights*" - Marianne Faithful






40.) - "*What's New, Pussycat?*" - Tom Jones


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

About ten weeks before I was born. I know most of those songs, they're pretty good. I was born on the other side of the Atlantic, and probably born ten years too late. All the music and all the movies I really like were released when I was a very young child. And I only got to experience the music and movies ten years after they were released. As I said I was born ten years too late. I'm a 63 year old trapped inside a 52 year old body.


----------

